# Tabulator in String integrieren ?



## Guest (15. Apr 2005)

Hallo! 
Ich überschreibe die toString Methode und gebe einen String zurück der wiefolgt aussieht: 

```
return isbn+"   " +title+"    "+number+ "    "+author;
```
Das ganze kommt dann letztendlich in eine JList; isbn... sind alles Strings. 

Nun möchte ich gerne das die Abstände der isbn,title.... gleich groß sind sonst ist in der JList alles verschoben? 
Hat da jemand ne Ahnung wie ich da regelmäßige Abstände reinbringen kann? Gibts da Abstandsbefehle ?

vielen Dank


----------



## Wildcard (15. Apr 2005)

Zum einen sollte man string + string grundsätzlich durch StringBuffer.append() ersetzen, zum anderen
ist eine JTable wohl geeigneter als eine JList  :wink:


----------



## Guest (15. Apr 2005)

Hallo! 
kann ich der toString Methode dann einen StringBuffer returnen ? Oder wie funktienert das ungefähr ?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Apr 2005)

StringBuffer.toString()  :wink:


----------



## Guest (15. Apr 2005)

```
public String toString(){
		StringBuffer b = new StringBuffer();
		b.append(isbn);
		b.append(title);
		b.append(number);
		b.append(author);
		return b.toString();
	}
```

Wie bekomm ich jetzt noch die Tabulator Abstände rein, weil so ist ja alles zusammengeschrieben wie bisher ?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Apr 2005)

Tabulatoren kannst du mit \t in einen String einfügen.
Denke aber immer noch das du eine JTabel nehmen solltest...


----------



## Guest (15. Apr 2005)

könntest du mir noch sagen wie man das \t anwendet weil irgendwie checkt er des ned so wie ich möcht  JTabels schau ich mir danach an
danke


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Apr 2005)

b.append ("\t");


----------



## Guest (15. Apr 2005)

habe ne Frage zu den JTable: 
Ich hänge in meine Gui klass je nach ActionPerformed eine neue klasse ein welche JComponent extended (z.b PrintComponent) . Wie kann ich da jetzt auf JTable umstellen ? 

```
public class PrintComponent extends JComponent  {
	JList l;
	public PrintComponent(PrintInterface p) {		

		l = new JList();
		l.setVisible(true);
		l.setBounds(25,25,600,400);
		l.setListData(p.print(""));
		add(l);
		
		
	}
	
}
```

Aufruf in der Gui mit: 

```
if(o == printItems){
	currentComponent = new PrintComponent(getItem);
```
und am Ende:

```
currentComponent.setBounds(0,0, 650,450);
contentPane.add(currentComponent);
repaint();
```

Wie kann ich hier die JList durch das JTable ersetzen ohne alles umstellen zu müssen? sollte also nur änderungen in der PrintComponent geben? 

danke


----------



## Guest (16. Apr 2005)

habs schon danke


----------

